# Champions League 15-16 Sep



## A_Skywalker (Sep 15, 2009)

15 Sep 17:45 Atletico Madrid v Apoel Nicosia  1.16 7.00 17.00 +33  
15 Sep 17:45 Besiktas v Man Utd  7.00 3.75 1.53 +39  
15 Sep 17:45 Chelsea v FC Porto  1.44 4.20 8.00 +39  
15 Sep 17:45 FC Zurich v Real Madrid  13.00 5.50 1.25 +39  
15 Sep 17:45 Juventus v Bordeaux  1.72 3.40 5.50 +33  
15 Sep 17:45 Maccabi Haifa v Bayern Munich  7.50 4.33 1.45 +33  
15 Sep 17:45 Marseille v AC Milan  2.30 3.30 3.10 +33  
15 Sep 17:45 Wolfsburg v CSKA Moscow  1.80 3.60 4.50 +33  
16 Sep 17:45 Dynamo Kiev v Rubin Kazan  2.00 3.30 4.00 +31  
16 Sep 17:45 Inter Milan v Barcelona  3.00 3.30 2.40 +37  
16 Sep 17:45 Liverpool v Debrecen  1.10 9.00 26.00 +38  
16 Sep 17:45 Lyon v Fiorentina  1.80 3.50 4.75 +31  
16 Sep 17:45 Olympiakos v AZ  2.05 3.40 3.75 +31  
16 Sep 17:45 Sevilla v Unirea Urziceni  1.22 6.50 13.00 +31  
16 Sep 17:45 Standard Liege v Arsenal  7.00 4.00 1.50 +36  
16 Sep 17:45 VfB Stuttgart v Rangers  1.61 3.75 6.00


----------



## A_Skywalker (Sep 15, 2009)

And hre we go, I layed Atletico Madrid vs Apoel, hoping for a score of the greek team or at least to keep it 0-0.


----------



## A_Skywalker (Sep 15, 2009)

And once again great underdog pick for me. Thank you Apoel  :mrgreen:


----------



## BgFutbol (Sep 17, 2009)

Nice hit mate, some of the matches were really disapointing and ugly.


----------



## scottshapell (Sep 17, 2009)

Well, Some of few matches were ugly

I've noticed Champions League at bet republic.

Thank you


----------

